# Cop pulls gun on McDonald's employee for taking too long!!



## Bloom-IUEMT (Jun 19, 2009)

http://cbs4denver.com/investigates/denver.police.suspension.2.1049330.html

I'm not sure whether to laugh, cry, or throw something in anger... but whatever the case I hope this guy doesn't breed.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 19, 2009)

And how does this have any relation to EMS?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^ Nothing.




It'd be foolish to comment on this story without any further proof then a cashiers word.  As the title of the article says, "Accused" and it was sent to the DA for investigation.


----------



## reaper (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, because a "Burger Flippers" word in no good against a police officer! I agree, wait for the investigation to be complete, before hanging him. But, I do see it coming!


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 19, 2009)

reaper said:


> Yes, because a "Burger Flippers" word in no good against a police officer! I agree, wait for the investigation to be complete, before hanging him. But, I do see it coming!



Yep. Police officers, according to some, are judge and jury and anyone they charge with a crime is guilty until proven innocent. Us mere mortals, on the other hand, mean nothing, lie, and are always trying to harm police officers. After all, how dare that burger flipping criminal-to-be not yield properly to the officer and have that burger and liter of soda ready when the officer put one foot in that den of crime known as "public."


----------



## medic417 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just like the guy on the ground that got the heck beat out of him by 6 officers and the trooper in OK, they were just doing their jobs.  Quit picking on the poor officers.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 19, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Just like the guy on the ground that got the heck beat out of him by 6 officers and the trooper in OK, they were just doing their jobs.  Quit picking on the poor officers.



Don't get me wrong, what the officers did is wrong, but oh so very right.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 19, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Yep. Police officers, according to some, are judge and jury and anyone they charge with a crime is guilty until proven innocent. Us mere mortals, on the other hand, mean nothing, lie, and are always trying to harm police officers. After all, how dare that burger flipping criminal-to-be not yield properly to the officer and have that burger and liter of soda ready when the officer put one foot in that den of crime known as "public."



Hey you never know, maybe the cop thought the guy was going to throw fries, hit him with a spatula, or give him a medium coke instead of the large he ordered.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## JPINFV (Jun 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Hey you never know, maybe the cop thought the guy was going to throw fries, hit him with a spatula, or give him a medium coke instead of the large he ordered.



Probably. After all, they've gotta get back to the airport and their important jobs of interrogat.. I mean questioning anyone with a strange accent or a hat that isn't a ball cap.


----------



## bstone (Jun 19, 2009)

Take away the guns when they're not on duty. That'll solve this problem.


----------



## medic417 (Jun 19, 2009)

Better yet just arm everyone.  Let natural selection decide who survives.


----------



## bstone (Jun 19, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Better yet just arm everyone.  Let natural selection decide who survives.



Interesting. I just might be in favor of it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 19, 2009)

bstone said:


> Take away the guns when they're not on duty. That'll solve this problem.



Federal law allows full time LEOs to carry in all 50 states. 

I'd love for someone to attempt to fight that.


----------



## bstone (Jun 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Federal law allows full time LEOs to carry in all 50 states.
> 
> I'd love for someone to attempt to fight that.



Laws can be changed.


----------



## exodus (Jun 19, 2009)

bstone said:


> Laws can be changed.



It's not going to happen. And I will fight against it if someone does try to change it.  There are VERY FEW cops out of the what? Millions? That we have that are bad like this.

And I thought cashier windows all had video cameras?


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Federal law allows full time LEOs to carry in all 50 states.
> 
> I'd love for someone to attempt to fight that.



But not everywhere within the states when they're off duty.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 19, 2009)

> And I thought cashier windows all had video cameras?



When I was a manager at Arby's, we got robbed three times, once at gun point, twice at knife point before we got working, recording cameras in the store, and it wasn't until an employee stole $500 out of the drive thru till before we got a camera that will monitor drive thru. So no, not all drive thrus have cameras.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jun 19, 2009)

what an IDIOT


thats all for now lol


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Jun 19, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> And how does this have any relation to EMS?



Good point, I will go sit in the corner with my head down in shame -_-


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 19, 2009)

Topic closed...not EMS related.


----------

